# 240mm gyuto recommendation



## coors86 (May 13, 2019)

1)Pro or home cook?
Pro
2)What kind of knife do you want? (Gyuto, Santuko, Petty, Paring, Sujihiki, etc.)
Gyuto 
3) What size knife do you want?
210 but on the fence for a 240 as well. I'm use to using 8 to 8.5 inch knives. 
4)How much do you want to spend?
150 to 200
5) Do you prefer all stainless, stainless clad over reactive carbon, or all reactive carbon construction?
Stainless or stainless clad carbon knife. 
6)Do you prefer Western or Japanese handle?
Japanese 
7)What are your main knife/knives now?
Dalstrong phantom 8 inch, Dalstrong shogun kiritsuke 8.5 inch, 6 inch Kai pure komachi 2 chef knife and nakiri and a dalstrong shogun 4 inch paring knife. 
8)Are your knife skills excellent, good, fair?
Fair 
9)What cutting techniques do you prefer? Are you a rocker, chopper or push/pull cutter?
Mostly a push cutter, but also use rocking and chopping techniques as well, depending on product. 
10)Do you know how to sharpen?
Yes

Looking for a lighter style, more blade heavy than handle heavy knife. For better pinch grip purchase on the knife. Also looking for something with nice fit and finish and a thinner spine profile like 2mm or smaller. I'm looking at between sg2 steel or a stainless clad carbon like Shirogami or aogami steel. Main goals in a knife is light weight, super sharp and edge retention vs easy or ease of being reshapern, with a thin profile overall with the grind and spine. Also has good balance to the knife as well. 

Need something that won't make my hand have cramps using it for a 8 to 12 hour shift of food prep. What I think I've boiled it down to for 180 to 200 is the masakage Yuki and the Makoto Sakura SG2. The other knife that I was interested in was the Yoshimi Kato SG2 Gyuto but that is 260 for a 210 which is more than I want to pay right now for a knife. I was wondering if anyone could help me with advise or recommendations between these knives so I could and try and make a sound decision on my own for a new chefs knife thank you for your time. 

Othe knives I was looking at was a goko Shirogami 1, Makoto as ryusei and a harukaze as 240 gyuto knife but can't get a clear answer from another forum. 

Does anyone have experience with these knives or has opinions or recommendations for a new chef knife thanks for your time.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Are you sure you want SG2? It's too chippy for me and I'm used to harder steels. For stainless clad carbon, consider some of these in your price range.

http://www.knivesandstones.com/syou...-aogami-super-stainless-cladding-by-kurosaki/

http://www.knivesandstones.com/wakui-gyuto-210mm-white-2-stainless-clad-hammered-finish/

http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/wakui-210mm-gyuto-shirogami-2-ho-octogan.html


----------



## coors86 (May 13, 2019)

I was oringally looking at sg2 steel now I'm looking at aogami super or aogami 2 steel. Such as the anryu hammer knives along with the Makoto as ryusei and harukaze as


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

For edge retention, even under harsh conditions, the best I've seen was AS with a rather conservative edge, kept as thin as possible behind it.


----------



## snapshot2020 (Jan 31, 2019)

millionsknives said:


> Are you sure you want SG2? It's too chippy for me and I'm used to harder steels. For stainless clad carbon, consider some of these in your price range.
> 
> http://www.knivesandstones.com/syou...-aogami-super-stainless-cladding-by-kurosaki/
> 
> ...


I might like looking at these knives but i don't wish to subscribe to this sight.


----------



## Preston87 (Jun 12, 2019)

I have 4 r2- sg2 knives ranging from gyuto to santoku to pairing to nikiri and use all lf them daily for different things and meals. Never have had any issues or chipping and all well priced for under your 200 dollar range. I might add that mine are all hand made by Yu Kurosaki and he does amazing work. Chef knives to go sells then the cheapest


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

SG-2/R2 is a good steel, but all PM steels still have large carbides. Great for industrial applications with its abrasion resistance, a bit problematic when used for kitchen knives. Edge stability suffers. Wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Preston87 (Jun 12, 2019)

benuser said:


> SG-2/R2 is a good steel, but all PM steels still have large carbides. Great for industrial applications with its abrasion resistance, a bit problematic when used for kitchen knives. Edge stability suffers. Wouldn't be my first choice.


I dont know enough to say yes or no to that lol. However I have seen many or charts on the metallurgy on various types of steel and PM does have a lot of carbide forming properties added to them but being powdered instead of ingot they are distributed much more evenly. I would venture to ask what is large in your opinion since most PMs are probably between 2 and 10 microns which is feel like is suitable. Every metal has its draw backs and im not saying sg2 is perfect its cheaper for sure than zdp or hap40 which is why I purchased it but I awesome video to watch is Burrfection does a rope cutting test and sg2 was at like 500 cuts vs what ever he was going up against probably vg10


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

benuser said:


> SG-2/R2 is a good steel, but all PM steels still have large carbides. Great for industrial applications with its abrasion resistance, a bit problematic when used for kitchen knives. Edge stability suffers. Wouldn't be my first choice.


I don't think its true that ALL PM steels have large carbides.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Here there are a number of micrographs comparing conventional made steel to the same CPM made alloy. CPM always produces much finer carbides.
https://knifesteelnerds.com/2019/05/26/new-micrographs-of-42-knife-steels/

Z Tuff has carbides mostly in the sub-micron range; 10V is an extremely high wear steel, perhaps the best edge retention properties out there, and you can see a large volume of carbides in the sub-micron range, and relatively few exceeding much over 2 microns. Or so it looks to me.

PM steels with their mostly harder than conventional abrasives carbides would benefit from diamond abrasives, that can trim the larger carbide fraction down and so create an even finer and more stable edge.

I am beginning to see that highly refined alloyed carbons like blue #1 probably represent a better sharpness to edge-holding quality for the kind of low-force cutting I typically do. But for real board work the PM steels just can't be beat for sharpness to edge-holding ability.


----------



## Comopaul (Dec 10, 2017)

Kikuichi tkc semi stainless be it and western handel yes but works just like japanese with the pinch grip great knife for pro kitchens can do hard dense ingredients and excels at everything else blade profile suits all cutting styles


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a Takamura Hana R2 that got a lot of use alongside a Moritaka AS.
My wife has a custom SG2 that gets a hammering. 
Never had any issues with the steel, except a little micro chipping on a Tanaka R2 ironwood a year or two back.

The R2/SG2 always gets stinky sharp in my experience, as sharp as any AS, B2 or W2 knives I have, and holds that edge for a long, long time.

I like the steel, a lot.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I won't lie - I had one of these for over a year and it can hold its own. Can't beat the price either. https://www.chefknivestogo.com/kapsgy24.html

Also comes in a Wa version - https://www.chefknivestogo.com/kapswahagy24.html

And to be honest the only reason I sold it is because I bought one of the last Hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku Damascus Gyutos. Otherwise I'd still have it.


----------

